# Goat ear tag



## Jenesis90 (Aug 23, 2013)

I purchased an adult goat who came with an ear tag. I've never used ear tags nor do I understand their purpose. Does it have to do with registration, or is it just a dead system from the former owner? Should I hang onto it if I remove it? Thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It's part of identifying goats if you have a large herd. Most registries require ear tag numbers and/or tattoos.

So if you bought a goat from a large breeding herd, and want (in the future, say) more info on that particular goat, you can't just say "I bought a brown & white goat named Molly two years ago from you" That breeder might get hundreds of brown & white goats named Molly.

That is where an ear tag number comes in. Each goat gets its own special number that is never replicated within (I think) 20 years or so. So if you say, "I got this goat from you with a ear tag number of Z4R", they will know what goat that is or at least how to find it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Also, in some U.S. states, ear tags are required when goats are sold for Scrapes elimination programs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If it is a scrapies tag, it is illegal to remove it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It might be a scrapies tag and I agree leave it be. If it's just a number or something that was wrote in like a name then it can come out but if it has 2 sets of numbers, the first one starting with two letters (like CA-california OR-Oregon ect) then leave it in.
Now for the purpose of a ear tag is a way to ID a goat. All my kids get tags simply so I know who goes to who, when one is due for vaccines ect.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Example of the scrapies tag that's illegal to remove.


----------



## Jenesis90 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lstein said:


> Example of the scrapies tag that's illegal to remove.


Good info all, thank you.

Yes hers does say unlawful to remove, but so do mattresses  I thought maybe it had something to do with 'unlawful to remove because this is a stamp of ownership, thus removing it probably means you're trying to steal the goat or something'

I bought two angoras from the same gal. Only one has an ear tag. What exactly does it mean? What's different between the two goats?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's basically a way to keep track of things. So the XX(state) and the number is the breeders number, then the number under is the animals number. Say it comes down with scrapies then they know where it came from and that person better have some book work on the animal like who it's out of where you bought the parents ect. 
Is the one without the tag a wether? Wethers, are exempt from needing one since they can not reproduce. If it's a breedable animal it actually should have had one by law. Oh unless it's registered, if they have tattoos they are exempt as well


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not quite up on the rules, but I think it also has something to do with crossing state lines? 

I put one on everyone, just in case....Does on the right and wethers on the left. Easier for keeping track of everybody plus its a two - in - one deal, you get the required info for scrapies and your own number for your own use. Plus, they're free! When there's 30 ish babies all born within 5 days (going on three years of this nonsense lol) I need all the identification help I can get.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice and correct.


----------



## Jenesis90 (Aug 23, 2013)

Both are breedable angora does from the same herd. I purchased them from East Oregon, I'm in SW Idaho. One girl has a tag in the left ear, it says 'unlawful to remove' the other has no tag and no tattoo that I know of. Her herd was unregistered, at least she sold them as unregistered angoras. 

What is scrapies? That's the first I've heard the term!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did the farm you bought them from breed and raise these two does or had she purchased them previously and then resold them to you? That may explain why one has one, and one doesn't, depending on which breeders they were born at. Not all farms comply with the scrapies requirements. I'm not undermining the program, I'm just saying there is no enforcement so many farms don't do it.

Info on Scrapies: http://www.eradicatescrapie.org/About%20Scrapie/Fact%20Sheet.html


----------



## Jenesis90 (Aug 23, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Did the farm you bought them from breed and raise these two does or had she purchased them previously and then resold them to you? That may explain why one has one, and one doesn't, depending on which breeders they were born at. Not all farms comply with the scrapies requirements. I'm not undermining the program, I'm just saying there is no enforcement so many farms don't do it.
> 
> Info on Scrapies: http://www.eradicatescrapie.org/About%20Scrapie/Fact%20Sheet.html


Alrighty. So Scrapies is like chronic waste disease for deer, so to speak. There have been 7 known cases in goats between 1947 and 2001. Interesting to know!

So having an ear tag doesn't mean they have scrapies or are suspected of scrapies?

I don't know their origins. I'm relatively new to hoofed livestock and am always learning lots of interesting things  I just assumed the breeder had had these girls since birth. She had names for them, knew their ages, and told me of their kidding habits and history.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have an ear tag means neither - it just is a means of tracking if scrapies should occur!


----------

